# Google Stadia Console giochi, prezzo, uscita, caratteristiche



## admin (20 Marzo 2019)

Google ha presentato Stadia, la nuova piattaforma streaming dedicata ai videogiochi, fruibile da qualsiasi dispositivo, ed attraverso Youtube, da un pc ad uno smartphone. 

I giochi supporteranno il 4K ma si punterà all'8K. 

L'uscita è prevista entro il 2019 in Usa, UK e parte dell'Europa. I costi della piattaforma non sono ancora stati resi noti.

*Disponibile da oggi 19 novembre per tutti coloro che hanno acquistato da founder edition. Nella versione Stadia Pro da 9,99 euro al mese solo due giochi disponibili. Tutti gli altri giochi disponili, come ad esempio Mortal Kombat 11 e Red Dead Redemption 2, devono essere acquistati a parte allo stesso prezzo dei giochi per PS4 e Xbox*


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Google ha presentato Stadia, la nuova piattaforma streaming dedicata ai videogiochi, fruibile da qualsiasi dispositivo, ed attraverso Youtube, da un pc ad uno smartphone.
> 
> I giochi supporteranno il 4K ma si punterà all'8K.
> 
> L'uscita è prevista entro il 2019 in Usa, UK e parte dell'Europa. I costi della piattaforma non sono ancora stati resi noti.



Probabilmente hanno deciso di cannibalizzare anche il mondo dei videogiochi..

Vedo tra 20 anni un mondo dove avremo 4 aziende: Amazon, Google, Apple e Samsung


----------



## Igniorante (20 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente hanno deciso di cannibalizzare anche il mondo dei videogiochi..
> 
> Vedo tra 20 anni un mondo dove avremo 4 aziende: Amazon, Google, Apple e Samsung



Non stai considerando realtà asiatiche importantissime quali Huawei, Tencent, Alibaba ecc...
Detto questo, è un ragionamento corretto, succederà quello che sotto traccia è successo nel mondo alimentare con Nestlé ed Unilever.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non stai considerando realtà asiatiche importantissime quali Huawei, Tencent, Alibaba ecc...
> Detto questo, è un ragionamento corretto, succederà quello che sotto traccia è successo nel mondo alimentare con Nestlé ed Unilever.



Ovviamente ho ingigantito la cosa..ma era per far passare il messaggio: queste ditte stanno mettendo mani su TUTTO, per questo dico fra 20 anni mi immagino di muovermi su mezzi automatici di google o apple, comprare tutto su amazon, e lavorare dal telefono, e se sto male vado in ospedale e mi curerà un robot laureato in medicina alla google university


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2019)

*Per favore restate on topic*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Google ha presentato Stadia, la nuova piattaforma streaming dedicata ai videogiochi, fruibile da qualsiasi dispositivo, ed attraverso Youtube, da un pc ad uno smartphone.
> 
> I giochi supporteranno il 4K ma si punterà all'8K.
> 
> L'uscita è prevista entro il 2019 in Usa, UK e parte dell'Europa. I costi della piattaforma non sono ancora stati resi noti.



Ci pensavo già da un paio d'anni, con il migliorare delle connessioni, con il diffondersi di dispositivi portatili a discapito dei "vecchi" desktop pc e contando che una console è già vecchia, in termini di specifiche, nel momento stesso in cui esce, un servizio netflix-like per il gaming è sicuramente il futuro

E solamente un'"azienda" (per non dire impero) come Google potrebbe realizzare in modo adeguato (visto che ci sono già altri servizi ma sono molto relativi a dove si vive) una cosa simile su scala mondiale, contando la potenza di calcolo e l'espansione in tutto il mondo


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Lasciando stare un attimo il discorso monopolio, società, necessità... serve chiedersi quando sarà pronto questo passaggio che è obbligato.

Il problema che mi preoccupa di più non è la necessità di una fibra, ma il problema del delay nei comandi, dato dal ping basso dei server anche fibra.
Mi spiego con un esempio semplice. Chi gioca seriamente (ma anche chi vuole il massimo controllo) attualmente usa mouse e tastiera con il filo, controller con il filo, trovando fastidioso il ritardo anche di dispositivi bluetooth. Ora vorrei capire come pensano di risolvere il ritardo fisiologico di una connessione che va dal mio computer al mio router, dal mio router al server telefonico, dal server telefonico alla piattaforma di streaming e fa il percorso inverso. Non è un problema di banda qui, ma di tempi di risposta. Negli USA sono avanti, in italia ci vorrà parecchio secondo me.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lasciando stare un attimo il discorso monopolio, società, necessità... serve chiedersi quando sarà pronto questo passaggio che è obbligato.
> 
> Il problema che mi preoccupa di più non è la necessità di una fibra, ma il problema del delay nei comandi, dato dal ping basso dei server anche fibra.
> Mi spiego con un esempio semplice. Chi gioca seriamente (ma anche chi vuole il massimo controllo) attualmente usa mouse e tastiera con il filo, controller con il filo, trovando fastidioso il ritardo anche di dispositivi bluetooth. Ora vorrei capire come pensano di risolvere il ritardo fisiologico di una connessione che va dal mio computer al mio router, dal mio router al server telefonico, dal server telefonico alla piattaforma di streaming e fa il percorso inverso. Non è un problema di banda qui, ma di tempi di risposta. Negli USA sono avanti, in italia ci vorrà parecchio secondo me.



certo, le condizioni cominciano a nascere solo ora per il gioco in streaming senza console. L'imminente arrivo del 5G farà da apripista con velocità stimate di 10GIGA (più realistiche di 2/3 Giga).


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo, le condizioni cominciano a nascere solo ora per il gioco in streaming senza console. L'imminente arrivo del 5G farà da apripista con velocità stimate di 10GIGA (più realistiche di 2/3 Giga).



Se ho capito bene come funziona il 5g, di fatto si ha una doppia connessione, raddoppio e oltre della banda, ma i tempi di latenza dovrebbero quasi restare invariati. 
La latenza di un segnale che attraversa il globo e viene analizzato, non so come possa essere bassa visto che la stessa luce ci mette poco meno di due secondi a fare il giro della terra e che quando si gioca, un centesimo di secondo di ritardo nell'input determina il risultato. Poi ovvio che se parliamo non di livello competitivo, questo argomento lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Marzo 2019)

Spero solo che google non uccida i videogiochi. Se prende piede saranno tutti incentivati a fare giochi di melma, ma molto più remunerativi in termine di guadagni. 

Speriamo che Sony tenga botta, un futuro di soli fortnite e varianti sarebbe l'apocalisse. Già ora non è che le cose siano tanto positive, il futuro lo vedo nero


----------



## Devil man (20 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente hanno deciso di cannibalizzare anche il mondo dei videogiochi..
> 
> Vedo tra 20 anni un mondo dove avremo 4 aziende: Amazon, Google, Apple e Samsung



Pensi che Microsoft e Sony staranno a guardare ?


----------



## mabadi (20 Marzo 2019)

non credo sia una Console con hardware dedicato, ma un software e un gamepad


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Pensi che Microsoft e Sony staranno a guardare ?



Dagli tempo...non puoi competere contro quei colossi lì..decidono LORO come va il mercato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Spero solo che google non uccida i videogiochi. Se prende piede saranno tutti incentivati a fare giochi di melma, ma molto più remunerativi in termine di guadagni.
> 
> Speriamo che Sony tenga botta, un futuro di soli fortnite e varianti sarebbe l'apocalisse. Già ora non è che le cose siano tanto positive, il futuro lo vedo nero



. 

Che disastro davvero.. Sto mondo capitalistico mi ha davvero rotto le scatole. 

E quando leggo di gente entusiasta su queste notizie mi sale ancora di più la bile.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Che disastro davvero.. Sto mondo capitalistico mi ha davvero rotto le scatole.
> 
> E quando leggo di gente entusiasta su queste notizie mi sale ancora di più la bile.


Si ragazzi ma il futuro e il progresso non si possono fermare...
Le console e i giochi hanno prezzi sempre più impossibili...il mondo si sta muovendo verso lo streaming assoluto, tutto ci arriverà in casa in questo modo.
Non credo comunque riesca a prendere piede nel breve periodo. Forse in una decina di anni..


----------



## MarcoG (20 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dagli tempo...non puoi competere contro quei colossi lì..decidono LORO come va il mercato



Che poi tra l'altro sono colossi che è un attimo e vanno insieme. La Microsoft sta già pensando di uscire fuori dal mercato hardware e buttarsi sul software. Già si parla di accordi stretti con Nintendo, a breve toccherà a Sony. 

Il mercato segue i soldi, c'è poco da fare. I soldi per contro vengono investiti in base al quoziente intellettivo delle nuove generazioni. L'offesa è sicuramente gratuita da parte mia, ma quando vedo il mio cuginetto giocare a videogiochi che ai suoi tempi avrei finito bendato e con una sola mano sul controller, mi viene da sorridere per la deriva che sta prendendo la cosa. Grafica e solo grafica, in un mondo dove l'unico vero motivo per avere il 4k dovrebbero essere le donnine.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi ma il futuro e il progresso non si possono fermare...
> Le console e i giochi hanno prezzi sempre più impossibili...il mondo si sta muovendo verso lo streaming assoluto, tutto ci arriverà in casa in questo modo.
> Non credo comunque riesca a prendere piede nel breve periodo. Forse in una decina di anni..



Certo, il progresso come lo intendono loro, mica il vero progresso. E voi boccaloni che ci andate pure dietro e credete alla favoletta del progresso che viene propinata in ogni ambito, dall'immigrazione allo sviluppo industriale in genere.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Certo, il progresso come lo intendono loro, mica il vero progresso. E voi boccaloni che ci andate pure dietro e credete alla favoletta del progresso che viene propinata in ogni ambito, dall'immigrazione allo sviluppo industriale in genere.



Voi boccaloni chi?
Il tuo discorso mi fa ricordare un passo del libro “I lavoratori del mare” di Victor Hugo, dove padron Lethierry per la prima volta sfida la tradizione e costruisce un battello a vapore che viene visto dalla gente come un’opera del diavolo, che non attecchirà mai più e doveva fallire perché contro natura.
Ecco mi pare la stessa cosa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Voi boccaloni chi?
> Il tuo discorso mi fa ricordare un passo del libro “I lavoratori del mare” di Victor Hugo, dove padron Lethierry per la prima volta sfida la tradizione e costruisce un battello a vapore che viene visto dalla gente come un’opera del diavolo, che non attecchirà mai più e doveva fallire perché contro natura.
> Ecco mi pare la stessa cosa.



Eccallà  la classica retorica da neo liberista 

Mettere in mezzo cose di diversi eoni fa e metterla a confronto con la situazione attuale cercando di screditare l'avversario(vi ricorda niente la disperata chiamata al fascismo odierna? ). 
Tutti uguali siete. 
Per non parlare della classica manifestazione di celodurismo citando il libro che si è letto e decontestualizzando una frase o un verso. 

Si vede come il mondo sta progredendo, ci attestiamo a subire il più grande disastro ecologico della storia del pianeta tra circa 12 anni,società al collasso, sempre meno lavoro, sempre meno dignità,sempre più gente che ha bisogno disperato di psicoterapia per alzarsi dal letto ogni giorno e condurre la propria vita da schiavetto come gli viene imposto. 

Ma in fondo per te il progresso sono sicuramente i robot che ci devono sostituire e il chip impiantato sottopelle,quindi di che mi sorprendo. In nome del progresso!!!1!1!11!!1 

Tornando leggermente in topic, gioca tranquillamente sul servizio di Google, che io continuo a comprare consolle,anzi,una PSX o una PS2 saranno sempre irraggiungibili per chiunque di questo passo.

Magari sei anche a favore di quella porcata dei DLC.

Attendo la tua risposta per farmi 2 risate e poi ti metto in ignore, dato che tu come altri tuoi compari(tranne [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] che è una brava persona oltre che rispettoso dell'ambiente in cui si trova) manco dovreste starci qui dentro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

Che poi anche la consolle di steam doveva "rivoluzionare il mercato" e s'è visto che fine ha fatto 
La realtà è che per quanto il mercato dei videogiochi si stia imbarbarendo o se preferite "casualizzando", la gran parte del movimento verrà portata avanti almeno per altre 3-4 decadi(se non ci saremo già estinti fino ad allora) dagli hardcore gamer, dagli "aficionados", da quei nerd storici che hanno visto tutta o quantomeno gran parte dell'evoluzione videoludica. 
Per spiegarci meglio, da quelli che a fortnite e cod non c'hanno giocato più di un'ora, prima di dropparli malamente e che invece si emozionano ancora per un Zelda o un "Tales of", anzi diavolo, un binding of Isaac ne vale 1000 di giochetti casualoni come quelli che vengono iperpompati oggi. 

E stadia è davvero un nome di melma,già che ci siamo.


----------



## Lambro (21 Marzo 2019)

I triplaA sono giochi veramente brutti sotto il profilo del gameplay, chiunque come me giochi dagli anni 80 rimane allibito di fronte alla maggior parte di questi titoli. Se Stadia premierà sopratutto questa evo(invo)luzione allora sarà la fine,sicuramente della mia passione ,perché ancora mi diverto con titoli come Elex o The Messenger, ma non mi parlate di Assassins o i nuovi Tomb Raider perché proprio non ci siamo. Stadia più che altro fa paura per il cannibalismo assoluto che le grandi aziende del mondo stanno facendo. Un giorno saremo in mano a pochi(o lo siamo già) e sarà una irreversibile monarchia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Che poi tra l'altro sono colossi che è un attimo e vanno insieme. La Microsoft sta già pensando di uscire fuori dal mercato hardware e buttarsi sul software. Già si parla di accordi stretti con Nintendo, a breve toccherà a Sony.
> 
> Il mercato segue i soldi, c'è poco da fare. I soldi per contro vengono investiti in base al quoziente intellettivo delle nuove generazioni. L'offesa è sicuramente gratuita da parte mia, ma quando vedo il mio cuginetto giocare a videogiochi che ai suoi tempi avrei finito bendato e con una sola mano sul controller, mi viene da sorridere per la deriva che sta prendendo la cosa. Grafica e solo grafica, in un mondo dove l'unico vero motivo per avere il 4k dovrebbero essere le donnine.



Ormai i videogiochi sono diventati più che altro esperienze videoludiche..le trame sono talmente profonde che è logico che il giocatore deve essere condotto fino alla fine perché sarebbe uno spreco mettere in piedi tutta quella potenza tecnica e quel lavoro di sceneggiatura e poi il giocatore si pianta a metà gioco..

Inoltre va detto, oggi un gioco se si spargesse la voce che "è impossibile da finire" rimarrebbe sugli scaffali..chi gioca non cerca una sfida (come ai vecchi tempi) ma vuole la soddisfazione di finire il gioco..

Io credo ogni cosa a suo tempo, ho amato molti vecchi giochi, ma non nascondo anche la frustrazione che mi davano alcuni passaggi "impossibili"..ricordo in sala giochi, ma chi mai l'ha battuto Goro! E non parliamo di altri giochi dove letteralmente se finivi 3 livelli eri un mago!

Mi sono sempre piaciuti i videogiochi, ma non sono mai stato un campione..quindi dai, ben venga anche qualcosa per gente come me


----------



## MarcoG (21 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sono sempre piaciuti i videogiochi, ma non sono mai stato un campione..quindi dai, ben venga anche qualcosa per gente come me



Ahahahaah ti do perfettamente ragione.

Ora però ti racconto un aneddoto. Qualche tempo fa ho comprato la switch e non nego che a lavoro, il pomeriggio e nelle pause, mi capita ogni tanto di mettere su zelda per distrarmi. Un paio di mesi fa mi hanno regalato un gioco che si chiama Diablo 3. Immagino molti qui lo conoscano. Mi son messo a giocare, mi sono divertito, ma sono arrivato alla fine senza mai morire. In realtà a metà del gioco mi sono messo fermo per farmi colpire ed ho scoperto di avere un'armatura che mi ricaricava di vita ad ogni colpo, una spada che mi ricaricava di vita ad ogni colpo...etc.. Di fatti ero immortale, ed al livello più difficile selezionabile (gli altri, i livelli davvero difficili, si sbloccano solo dopo che hai finito il gioco). Finito il gioco mi sono messo a rifare tutto dall'inizio, al terzo livello inferno (una sorta di ottavo livello di difficoltà su mi sembra dodici) e finalmente ho scoperto quanto bello può essere questo gioco quando la difficoltà rende necessaria una strategia per sopravvivere. Peccato che oramai la trama era tutta bella e spoilerata.
Ecco quello che intendo. Capisco che ci debba essere un livello semplice, uno medio ed uno difficile, ma nei giochi di adesso il livello difficile è un livello talmente semplice che in questo gioco mi ha tolto metà del divertimento. Devono dare una possibilità di scelta, spesso quasi non succede.


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Che poi anche la consolle di steam doveva "rivoluzionare il mercato" e s'è visto che fine ha fatto
> La realtà è che per quanto il mercato dei videogiochi si stia imbarbarendo o se preferite "casualizzando", la gran parte del movimento verrà portata avanti almeno per altre 3-4 decadi(se non ci saremo già estinti fino ad allora) dagli hardcore gamer, dagli "aficionados", da quei nerd storici che hanno visto tutta o quantomeno gran parte dell'evoluzione videoludica.
> Per spiegarci meglio, da quelli che a fortnite e cod non c'hanno giocato più di un'ora, prima di dropparli malamente e che invece si emozionano ancora per un Zelda o un "Tales of", anzi diavolo, un binding of Isaac ne vale 1000 di giochetti casualoni come quelli che vengono iperpompati oggi.
> 
> E stadia è davvero un nome di melma,già che ci siamo.



Perfettamente concorde su tutto.
Il mercato videoludico (per fortuna) non potrà mai sbarazzarsi dei titoli tripla A.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perfettamente concorde su tutto.
> Il mercato videoludico (per fortuna) non potrà mai sbarazzarsi dei titoli tripla A.



Solo dopo che saremo morti noi, servizi come questo di google avranno il monopolio nel mondo videoludico. 
Non hanno capito con chi hanno a che fare


----------



## juventino (21 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Solo dopo che saremo morti noi, servizi come questo di google avranno il monopolio nel mondo videoludico.
> Non hanno capito con chi hanno a che fare



Secondo me nemmeno Google, Amazon e co. sanno bene in cosa si stanno cacciando. La tecnologia ormai ha preso una strada tutta sua, talmente rapida e mutevole che è praticamente impossibile fare previsioni precise.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2019)

generalmente quanto tutti gli attori coinvolti traggono vantaggio allora la tecnologia prende piede e in questo caso sembra essere cosi, ci sono vantaggi sia per gli utenti che per le aziende. Ormai il settore si sta dirigendo in quella direzione, playstation now, nvidia shield, google, si parla anche di amazon, microsoft con xcloud


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me nemmeno Google, Amazon e co. sanno bene in cosa si stanno cacciando. La tecnologia ormai ha preso una strada tutta sua, talmente rapida e mutevole che è praticamente impossibile fare previsioni precise.



Quando pensi ai videogiochi pensi a playstation e Nintendo, come quando pensi alla formula 1 pensi alla Ferrari. 

E sarà così per molti anni ancora, per fortuna.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quando pensi ai videogiochi pensi a playstation e Nintendo, come quando pensi alla formula 1 pensi alla Ferrari.
> 
> E sarà così per molti anni ancora, per fortuna.



dipende, quando penso ai videogiochi penso a sega, atari, nintendo e poi sony, e purtroppo le prime due non produco piu hw


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Eccallà  la classica retorica da neo liberista
> 
> Mettere in mezzo cose di diversi eoni fa e metterla a confronto con la situazione attuale cercando di screditare l'avversario(vi ricorda niente la disperata chiamata al fascismo odierna? ).
> Tutti uguali siete.
> ...


Siete tutti uguali? Oh stai parlando com me e non con un gruppo e non mi conosci.
Poi dopo l’ulrima frase nemmeno meriti più risposta.
Non ti ho offeso, quindi puoi evitare tutto questo pippotto inutile


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dipende, quando penso ai videogiochi penso a sega, atari, nintendo e poi sony, e purtroppo le prime due non produco piu hw



Perché evidentemente sei un po' più vecchio di me. Quindi il mio ragionamento fila comunque


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ahahahaah ti do perfettamente ragione.
> 
> Ora però ti racconto un aneddoto. Qualche tempo fa ho comprato la switch e non nego che a lavoro, il pomeriggio e nelle pause, mi capita ogni tanto di mettere su zelda per distrarmi. Un paio di mesi fa mi hanno regalato un gioco che si chiama Diablo 3. Immagino molti qui lo conoscano. Mi son messo a giocare, mi sono divertito, ma sono arrivato alla fine senza mai morire. In realtà a metà del gioco mi sono messo fermo per farmi colpire ed ho scoperto di avere un'armatura che mi ricaricava di vita ad ogni colpo, una spada che mi ricaricava di vita ad ogni colpo...etc.. Di fatti ero immortale, ed al livello più difficile selezionabile (gli altri, i livelli davvero difficili, si sbloccano solo dopo che hai finito il gioco). Finito il gioco mi sono messo a rifare tutto dall'inizio, al terzo livello inferno (una sorta di ottavo livello di difficoltà su mi sembra dodici) e finalmente ho scoperto quanto bello può essere questo gioco quando la difficoltà rende necessaria una strategia per sopravvivere. Peccato che oramai la trama era tutta bella e spoilerata.
> Ecco quello che intendo. Capisco che ci debba essere un livello semplice, uno medio ed uno difficile, ma nei giochi di adesso il livello difficile è un livello talmente semplice che in questo gioco mi ha tolto metà del divertimento. Devono dare una possibilità di scelta, spesso quasi non succede.



Io anni fa ricordo un prince of persia (una delle mie saghe preferite, credo il primo dell'89 sia il gioco che ho rigiocato più volte e Warrior Within uno dei 10 giochi che preferisco) su Xbox dove non si poteva morire..cioè, tu morivi ma ripartivi sempre dal punto in cui eri morto..ci rimasi di schifo, ok tutto..ma così non ha nemmeno senso..

Però poi come ti dicevo, fa anche comodo che ci sia un livello facile..ad esempio ricordo sul god of war (il primo) partivi con un livello di difficoltà ma se morivi troppe volte in un punto ti veniva chiesto se volevi abbassarlo..il problema è che una volta abbassato non potevi più rimettere il livello più difficile nella stessa partita..

A proposito di aneddoti, tanto per dire che giocatore truffatore io sia, ricordo nei vecchi giochi che vi erano a volte dei codici inseribili per ottenere vite extra o immortalità o armi..ebbene io mi sono fatto di quelle giornate su DOOM II con Idkfa e iddqd al livello massimo possibile (anche se a livello nigthmare non li potevi mettere..ma credo a quel livello uno se finiva il terzo livello era già un mostro)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Perché evidentemente sei un po' più vecchio di me. Quindi il mio ragionamento fila comunque



che la cosa non piaccia a te e manco a me conta solo per noi , ma il futuro è quello visto che nel campo musicale e cinematogrfico realtà come spotify e netflix vanno alla grande. Ripeto, una soluzione del genere accontenta tutti giocatori e sviluppatori ergo avrà successo


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ormai i videogiochi sono diventati più che altro esperienze videoludiche..le trame sono talmente profonde che è logico che il giocatore deve essere condotto fino alla fine perché sarebbe uno spreco mettere in piedi tutta quella potenza tecnica e quel lavoro di sceneggiatura e poi il giocatore si pianta a metà gioco..
> 
> Inoltre va detto, oggi un gioco se si spargesse la voce che "è impossibile da finire" rimarrebbe sugli scaffali..chi gioca non cerca una sfida (come ai vecchi tempi) ma vuole la soddisfazione di finire il gioco..
> 
> ...



Sono d’accordo e dici il vero. Oggi i videogiochi sono capolavori artistici al pari di un grande libro o un grande film. Hanno storie intricate e profondissime, coinvolgenti più che mai. Penso a rdr2 che è stato cone fare un magnifico viaggio. Ed è pur vero che tranne in pochi casi, non sono impossibili da finire oggi. Mentre prina i videogiochi erano rompicapo, erano giochi sul vero senso della parola dove il comparto grafico/storico era messo in secondo piano. Tu citi Goro o Shao Khan che erano impossibili  io mi ricordo super Mario world che mi fece sudare per mesi e mesi.
I videogiochi come tutto del resto, si evolvono e si adattano al contesto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io anni fa ricordo un prince of persia (una delle mie saghe preferite, credo il primo dell'89 sia il gioco che ho rigiocato più volte e Warrior Within uno dei 10 giochi che preferisco) su Xbox dove non si poteva morire..cioè, tu morivi ma ripartivi sempre dal punto in cui eri morto..ci rimasi di schifo, ok tutto..ma così non ha nemmeno senso..
> 
> Però poi come ti dicevo, fa anche comodo che ci sia un livello facile..ad esempio ricordo sul god of war (il primo) partivi con un livello di difficoltà ma se morivi troppe volte in un punto ti veniva chiesto se volevi abbassarlo..il problema è che una volta abbassato non potevi più rimettere il livello più difficile nella stessa partita..
> 
> A proposito di aneddoti, tanto per dire che giocatore truffatore io sia, ricordo nei vecchi giochi che vi erano a volte dei codici inseribili per ottenere vite extra o immortalità o armi..ebbene io mi sono fatto di quelle giornate su DOOM II con Idkfa e iddqd al livello massimo possibile (anche se a livello nigthmare non li potevi mettere..ma credo a quel livello uno se finiva il terzo livello era già un mostro)



dipende dal genere, se prendi un gioco story driven la componente narrativa è l'aspetto primario, ma se prendi giochi di stampo arcade li valgono ancora i riflessi, il pattern learning e quindi il trial and error come ai vecchi tempi in salagiochi


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo e dici il vero. Oggi i videogiochi sono capolavori artistici al pari di un grande libro o un grande film. Hanno storie intricate e profondissime, coinvolgenti più che mai. Penso a rdr2 che è stato cone fare un magnifico viaggio. Ed è pur vero che tranne in pochi casi, non sono impossibili da finire oggi. Mentre prina i videogiochi erano rompicapo, erano giochi sul vero senso della parola dove il comparto grafico/storico era messo in secondo piano. Tu citi Goro o Shao Khan che erano impossibili  io mi ricordo super Mario world che mi fece sudare per mesi e mesi.
> I videogiochi come tutto del resto, si evolvono e si adattano al contesto



Parliamo di giochi impossibili, sull'amiga 600 avevo questo






Era oltre l'impossibile..ho bestemmiato ogni cosa 

Oggi alcuni giochi sono davvero opere d'arte, dici bene..sceneggiature che molti film se le sognano...cioé, si arriva quasi a commuoversi per certi titoli


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che la cosa non piaccia a te e manco a me conta solo per noi , ma il futuro è quello visto che nel campo musicale e cinematogrfico realtà come spotify e netflix vanno alla grande. Ripeto, una soluzione del genere accontenta tutti giocatori e sviluppatori ergo avrà successo



Non puoi mettere a confronto il mercato cinematografico e musicale, che sono due cose comuni, con quello dei videogiochi che è da sempre un mercato più specializzato e rivolto verso una nicchia,ovvero i nerd.
Secondo me quello di cui non ci si rende conto è che quel "noi" che hai usato non è la minoranza, ma la maggioranza del mercato. Non è che siccome i bimbetti con fortnite fanno più "caciara" sono di più di noi o spendono più di noi su questo tipo di mercato.
Poi, potrà accontentare gli sviluppatori, ma non di certo i giocatori. 
Già mi vedo giochi ancora più frammentati di quanto non lo siano già adesso e sempre più DLC da comprare tramite un servizio del genere. 
E questo dovrebbe essere a vantaggio dei giocatori? Ma dove? 
Secondo me, come ho cercato di spiegare bruscamente, qualche commento fa, vi fate abbindolare troppo da quello che vi propinano come progresso.
Il progressismo di una PSX o una PS2(ma anche una switch rimanendo ai giorni nostri o di un sega megadrive ai giorni tuoi) sarà irraggiungibile se si ragiona così.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di giochi impossibili, sull'amiga 600 avevo questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No questo non lo conosco 
Forse non ero nato 
Ma di giochi impossibili me ne ricordo un bel po’, tipo tutti i primi super mario, total recall per nintendo, la saga final fight, batman ecc
Poi anche con la prima play c’erano giochi durissimi tipo resident evil, dino crisis, syphon filter ecc

Oggi sono capolavori al pari di film. Per me parliamo proprio di arte. Io mi sono commosso infatti nel finale di Red Redemption 2


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dipende dal genere, se prendi un gioco story driven la componente narrativa è l'aspetto primario, ma se prendi giochi di stampo arcade li valgono ancora i riflessi, il pattern learning e quindi il trial and error come ai vecchi tempi in salagiochi



Ma giochi arcade su console se ne trovano ancora? Io vedo tutti GDR, FPS, e giochi di sport/simulazione..resta forse qualche picchiaduro (ma anche lì mooolto più facili di un tempo, e le mosse speciali le fai con niente, altro che street fighter o i primi mortal kombat)..i giochi a scorrimento non esistono più ormai..
Certo poi ci sono alcuni giochi in terza persona, dove alcuni passaggi prevedono delle sequenze dove effettivamente si ritrova una componente di riflessi ma nulla a che vedere con quanto c'era sui giochi di una volta (oh, non sto a dire fosse meglio eh! Anzi probabilmente lì funzionava così perché la differenza, visto che la grafica era abbastanza piatta, la faceva la difficoltà del gioco)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non puoi mettere a confronto il mercato cinematografico e musicale, che sono due cose comuni, con quello dei videogiochi che è da sempre un mercato più specializzato e rivolto verso una nicchia,ovvero i nerd.
> Secondo me quello di cui non ci si rende conto è che quel "noi" che hai usato non è la minoranza, ma la maggioranza del mercato. Non è che siccome i bimbetti con fortnite fanno più "caciara" sono di più di noi o spendono più di noi su questo tipo di mercato.
> Poi, potrà accontentare gli sviluppatori, ma non di certo i giocatori.
> Già mi vedo giochi ancora più frammentati di quanto non lo siano già adesso e sempre più DLC da comprare tramite un servizio del genere.
> ...



tu ragione da nerd, i nerd sono la minima parte, sembra di leggere le lettere che alcuni ragazzi scrivevano alle riviste di videogiochi 20 anni fa  nintendo non perderà mail la leadership contro sony che produce solo televisori ed elettrodomestici  sonic, il simbolo di sega non potrà mai girare su una console nintendo  ormai pure nintendo ha dovuto abdicare il mercato console portatili perche divorato da tablet e smartphone.

Il vantaggio c'è per tutti:

lato videogiocatore: 

-puoi giocare ai nuovi giochi senza aggiornare l'hardware del pc o comprare nuove console

- puoi giocare ovunque quindi niente home console e console portatile

- non devi ricomprare i giochi: se vuoi rigiocare a devil may cry 1,2,3 prima del 5 non devi ricomprarlo nella versione remasterd o non devi impazzire per collegare la scart ps2 all'uscita hdmi del nuovo televisore

lato softwarehouse:

combatti la pirateria visto che il sorgente del gioco gira in remoto sui server


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma giochi arcade su console se ne trovano ancora? Io vedo tutti GDR, FPS, e giochi di sport/simulazione..resta forse qualche picchiaduro (ma anche lì mooolto più facili di un tempo, e le mosse speciali le fai con niente, altro che street fighter o i primi mortal kombat)..i giochi a scorrimento non esistono più ormai..
> Certo poi ci sono alcuni giochi in terza persona, dove alcuni passaggi prevedono delle sequenze dove effettivamente si ritrova una componente di riflessi ma nulla a che vedere con quanto c'era sui giochi di una volta (oh, non sto a dire fosse meglio eh! Anzi probabilmente lì funzionava così perché la differenza, visto che la grafica era abbastanza piatta, la faceva la difficoltà del gioco)



avoglia quanti giochi arcade ci sono, basta guardare il mercato indie e ci sono valanghe di giochi di stampo arcade


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No questo non lo conosco
> Forse non ero nato
> Ma di giochi impossibili me ne ricordo un bel po’, tipo tutti i primi super mario, total recall per nintendo, *la saga final fight*, batman ecc
> Poi anche con la prima play c’erano giochi durissimi tipo resident evil, dino crisis, syphon filter ecc
> ...



Allora final fight è uno dei più grandi giochi a scorrimento di sempre ma in sala giochi il livello di difficoltà era tarato talmente alto che credo finirlo fosse assolutamente impossibile..giocando in due e fumando un bel po' di gettoni potevi fare strada ma ad un certo punto era impossibile finire il livello

L'ho completato su PC anni dopo, ovviamente coi crediti infiniti spendendo credo l'equivalente di uno stipendio in coins virtuali..


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora final fight è uno dei più grandi giochi a scorrimento di sempre ma in sala giochi il livello di difficoltà era tarato talmente alto che credo finirlo fosse assolutamente impossibile..giocando in due e fumando un bel po' di gettoni potevi fare strada ma ad un certo punto era impossibile finire il livello
> 
> L'ho completato su PC anni dopo, ovviamente coi crediti infiniti spendendo credo l'equivalente di uno stipendio in coins virtuali..


Final fight era un capolavoro 
Credo di non averli mai finiti del tutto. Poi in sala giochi non riuscivo a giocare più di tanto...
Ogni tanto gioco ancora a questi giochi con gli emulatori e mi chiedo come facessi a giocare cosi in passato. Comunque sono difficili pure se ci giochi ora ma ti rendi conto quanto fossero ripetitivi e spartani..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> avoglia quanti giochi arcade ci sono, basta guardare il mercato indie e ci sono valanghe di giochi di stampo arcade



Mercato che non mi appartiene..come detto, non sono un videogiocatore hardcore, quindi vado in negozio e prendo le cose più note..


----------



## MarcoG (21 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A proposito di aneddoti, tanto per dire che giocatore truffatore io sia, ricordo nei vecchi giochi che vi erano a volte dei codici inseribili per ottenere vite extra o immortalità o armi..ebbene io mi sono fatto di quelle giornate su DOOM II con Idkfa e iddqd al livello massimo possibile (anche se a livello nigthmare non li potevi mettere..ma credo a quel livello uno se finiva il terzo livello era già un mostro)



Ma fai benissimo, chi se ne frega. Sapessi quante volte l'ho fatto anche io.. ahah Alla fine è un gioco, è fatto per rilassarsi e divertirsi, trucchi o non trucchi basta che raggiunga lo scopo.


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora final fight è uno dei più grandi giochi a scorrimento di sempre ma in sala giochi il livello di difficoltà era tarato talmente alto che credo finirlo fosse assolutamente impossibile..giocando in due e fumando un bel po' di gettoni potevi fare strada ma ad un certo punto era impossibile finire il livello
> 
> L'ho completato su PC anni dopo, ovviamente coi crediti infiniti spendendo credo l'equivalente di uno stipendio in coins virtuali..



Era tarato per 2 giocatori: i nemici erano gli stessi identici se giocavi da solo o in due, quindi in due risultava molto più facile. Stesso per Golden Axe. C'erano persino i Simpson, Cadillac e Dinosauri e Tartarughe Ninja dove potevi giocare in QUATTRO e in quel caso era semplicissimo dato che già in due te la cavavi.
Con giochi tipo Ghost'n goblins invece portare amici non serviva.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Luglio 2019)

Dopo le ultime notizie rischia di essere un flop più grosso della steam machine che uscì qualche anno fa 


"annienterà il mercato delle consolle"


----------



## Andre96 (1 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dopo le ultime notizie rischia di essere un flop più grosso della steam machine che uscì qualche anno fa
> 
> 
> "annienterà il mercato delle consolle"



Non ho mai capito l'hype nemmeno all'annuncio, non offre nulla in più rispetto alle altre console, anzi.


----------



## kekkopot (1 Luglio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi ma il futuro e il progresso non si possono fermare...
> Le console e i giochi hanno prezzi sempre più impossibili...il mondo si sta muovendo verso lo streaming assoluto, tutto ci arriverà in casa in questo modo.
> Non credo comunque riesca a prendere piede nel breve periodo. Forse in una decina di anni..


Ma la direzione è chiaramente quella...

Netflix con il cinema ci è riuscita, fornendo, a mio avviso, anche prodotti di ottima fattura.
Speriamo che con i videogiochi non si passi a qualcosa di totalmente diverso... Già ora, a mio avviso, la qualità delle produzioni sono scese tantissimo. Infatti dal punto di vista videoludico siamo un pò nell'era del "com'erano belli i videogiochi prima" con tanti remake di vecchie glorie.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Google ha presentato Stadia, la nuova piattaforma streaming dedicata ai videogiochi, fruibile da qualsiasi dispositivo, ed attraverso Youtube, da un pc ad uno smartphone.
> 
> I giochi supporteranno il 4K ma si punterà all'8K.
> 
> L'uscita è prevista entro il 2019 in Usa, UK e parte dell'Europa. I costi della piattaforma non sono ancora stati resi noti.



*Disponibile da oggi 19 novembre per tutti coloro che hanno acquistato da founder edition. Nella versione Stadia Pro da 9,99 euro al mese solo due giochi disponibili. Tutti gli altri giochi disponili, come ad esempio Mortal Kombat 11 e Red Dead Redemption 2, devono essere acquistati a parte allo stesso prezzo dei giochi per PS4 e Xbox*


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Google ha presentato Stadia, la nuova piattaforma streaming dedicata ai videogiochi, fruibile da qualsiasi dispositivo, ed attraverso Youtube, da un pc ad uno smartphone.
> 
> I giochi supporteranno il 4K ma si punterà all'8K.
> 
> ...



Dopo le ultime news, solito flop by Google...


----------



## fabri47 (18 Novembre 2019)

Ero interessato, ma dopo aver saputo il fatto dell'abbonamento e del fatto che i giochi devono essere comprati comunque ho lasciato perdere. Se questa è la risposta alle console tradizionali, Microsoft e Sony possono stare tranquille.


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ero interessato, ma dopo aver saputo il fatto dell'abbonamento e del fatto che i giochi devono essere comprati comunque ho lasciato perdere. Se questa è la risposta alle console tradizionali, Microsoft e Sony possono stare tranquille.



Assolutamente. 

Che senso ha sottoscrivere un abbonamento da 10 euro per uno pseudo 4K e poi acquistare i giochi a parte, tra l'altro non su supporto fisico, a prezzo pieno? 

Solito fallimento di Google...


----------



## sipno (18 Novembre 2019)

Sistema molto interessante e rappresenta il futuro.
Sta uscendo come una versione Beta, ma vi assicuro che nonostante questo uscire e far girare quei (pochi) giochi in quel modo è roba assurda.
Tempo un anno e secondo me sarà devastante.
io sono molto interessato, perchè ad oggi avere una console non ha più senso.
Nota negativa è sicuramente il prezzo dei giochi... Dovrebbero costare come quelli per PC.


----------



## sipno (18 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> 
> Che senso ha sottoscrivere un abbonamento da 10 euro per uno pseudo 4K e poi acquistare i giochi a parte, tra l'altro non su supporto fisico, a prezzo pieno?
> 
> Solito fallimento di Google...



In che senso solito fallimento?
Ad oggi ha il dominio dei sistemi operativi su Smartphone. Ti pare poco?
Se c'è una ditta che può sviluppare questa cosa è proprio lei.

Io dico che tra un anno, Stadia porterà via tantissimi possessori di console fissa.

Comunque per One o Ps4 non paghi un abbonamento per giocare online?
Qui non paghi nessuna console, penso che il servizio 4k sia quanto meno giusto pagarlo visto che ai 1080 ce l'hai gratis.

Sui giochi evito di commentare... te li aspettavi gratis? Cari sono cari, ammetto che dovrebbero costare come quelli per PC ma magari ci arrivano.

A resistere sarà Nintendo con la sua portabilità, fino a quando anche le linee mobili non permetteranno il gaming in streaming senza compromessi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> In che senso solito fallimento?
> Ad oggi ha il dominio dei sistemi operativi su Smartphone. Ti pare poco?
> Se c'è una ditta che può sviluppare questa cosa è proprio lei.
> 
> ...



Si si, ci vediamo l'anno prossimo quando uscirà ps5..


----------



## Zanc9 (19 Novembre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma la direzione è chiaramente quella...
> 
> Netflix con il cinema ci è riuscita, fornendo, a mio avviso, anche prodotti di ottima fattura.
> Speriamo che con i videogiochi non si passi a qualcosa di totalmente diverso... Già ora, a mio avviso, la qualità delle produzioni sono scese tantissimo. Infatti dal punto di vista videoludico siamo un pò nell'era del "com'erano belli i videogiochi prima" con tanti remake di vecchie glorie.



In realtà negli ultimi 3 anni il mercato videoludico ha visto una quantità immensa di giochi tripla A apprezzatissimi: zelda botw, horizon, red dead redemption 2, monster hunter, bloodborne, sekiro, death stranding...e allo stesso tempo sono usciti un sacco di remake, vero, ma pur sempre giochi sviluppati con criterio e con un prodotto finale validissimo (re 2 remake, halo remake, crah nsane trilogy). Insomma c'è un mix di validi prodotti originali e remake. Il fondo è stato toccato qualche anno fa quando nessuno sembrava avere più nè idee nè i fondi per giochi di spessore e si stava morendo nei videogiochi pieni zeppi di microtransazioni (vedi SW battlefront). Il mercato si sta rialzando, basta riconoscere che in un anno solare non possono uscire più di 3 o 4 giochi AAA veramente di spessore. Per il 2020 ad esempio sono già in programma the last of us part 2 e final fantasy 7 remake (che è comunque un gioco completamente nuovo basato sulla storia dell'originale)


----------



## sipno (19 Novembre 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Si si, ci vediamo l'anno prossimo quando uscirà ps5..



Guarda sono convinto che Scarlett e Ps5 venderanno molto ma ricordati che Stadia non ha alcun costo per la console.
Quindi nulla le vieterà di essere affiancata.
E nel breve, giusto il tempo di allargare il parco giochi, sostituirà le console fisse.

Dopotutto perché spendere soldi per aggiornare un PC o comprare l'evoluzione di una console se posso giocare senza di essi?


----------



## mabadi (19 Novembre 2019)

Il meglio resta Xbox game pass


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Novembre 2019)

la direzione è quella dello streaming, il 5G e la realtà aumentata porteranno sempre più il gaming lontano dalle classiche console. Ma per i più esigenti per qualche anno ancora le console fisiche saranno la referenza (immagino la ps5 sarà l'ultima referenza del gaming comunque).


----------



## sipno (19 Novembre 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la direzione è quella dello streaming, il 5G e la realtà aumentata porteranno sempre più il gaming lontano dalle classiche console. Ma per i più esigenti per qualche anno ancora le console fisiche saranno la referenza (immagino la ps5 sarà l'ultima referenza del gaming comunque).




La penso come te, ma non per la realtà aumentata, che come la virtuale farà un gran tonfo per me.
I videogames rimarranno pad alla mano per me e aggiungo "per fortuna".

Se si possono evitare 300 400 500 euro di console perchè non farlo?

Stadia al di la di quello che momentaneamente offre (che verrà sicuramente ampliato col tempo) sta dimostrando di garantire prestazioni ludiche al pari di un PC di fascia medio alta, cosa che le attuali Xone X e Ps4 Pro si sognano.
4k a 60 fpt granitici... 

e se non si vogliono pagare i 10 euro mensili, è GRATIS, o meglio ti paghi solo il gioco.... e ci mancherebbe.

Poi se vogliamo anche farci 4 conti facciamoceli.

quanto potrà costare la prossima PS5 o Scarlett? Ipotizziamo tra i 400 e i 500? Facciamo 450.
Abbonamento Live annuo lo mettiamo? aggiungiamo quindi alti 40 (se li prendiamo non dagli store ufficiali) annui per una vita media di 5 anni, ovvero altri 200 euro.

Quindi 450 + 200 = 650

650 senza contare che molti, moltissimo cambiano più console che calzini e senza contare le future PRO o X come in questa generazione.

Bene... passiamo a Stadia.

10 euro al mese, sempre che io voglia giocare in 4k, altrimenti è gratuita.

(10 x 12) x 5= 600

600 euro pagabili in comodissime rate da 10 euro al mese, contando di avere una console che NON SI BRCERA' MAI e MAI SI ROMPERA'! Una console che sarà sempre aggiornata e cercherà di garantire la miglior resa grafica, cosa che le console fisse per forza di cose non possono garantire. E se voglio posso interrompere il pagamento mensile se ho dei mesi in cui non giocherò a nulla.

Ditemi.... cosa conviene?

Poi magari scopriremo che il servizio farà pena, che il parco titoli non sodisferà, ma per adesso io ho visto una console in grado di far girare titoloni in 4k con resa di gran lunga superiore alle attuali console.

Direi che nonostante molte funzioni ancora assenti che al 110% verranno implementate, il buon giorno si vede dal mattino.

D'altro canto, oh scusate ma io non vedo l'ora di sbarazzarmi delle scomode console e poter giocare ovunque io voglia con il mio account se permettete.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Novembre 2019)

*Jason Schreirer (celebre giornalista videoludico) : "Flop monumentale di Stadia al lancio. Pre ordini e iscrizioni molto al di sotto delle aspettative. Decideranno di non vendere più i giochi o Google lascerà subito morire Stadia?'"*


----------



## Butcher (19 Novembre 2019)

Sarò sempre e comunque contrario a questo genere di "piattaforme".


----------



## CrisRs (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda sono convinto che Scarlett e Ps5 venderanno molto ma ricordati che Stadia non ha alcun costo per la console.
> Quindi nulla le vieterà di essere affiancata.
> E nel breve, giusto il tempo di allargare il parco giochi, sostituirà le console fisse.
> 
> Dopotutto perché spendere soldi per aggiornare un PC o comprare l'evoluzione di una console se posso giocare senza di essi?



Scusate la domanda forse stupida, ma perchè dici che stadia non ha alcun costo per la console? Il gamepad non costa 129 euro?


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> Scusate la domanda forse stupida, ma perchè dici che stadia non ha alcun costo per la console? Il gamepad non costa 129 euro?



No. Il pad costa sui 60 euro. Il resto è per tre mesi di abbonamento e Chromecast ultra.

Quando Stadia non sarà più una Beta, la potrai giocare anche con un pad Xboxone su PC.

In quel caso non pagheresti ne il pad e nemmeno il chromecast che è necessario ora come ora per giocarlo su TV.

Pagheresti solo il gioco.


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sarò sempre e comunque contrario a questo genere di "piattaforme".



Un motivo me lo dai per cortesia? Tanto per capire il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Butcher (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Un motivo me lo dai per cortesia? Tanto per capire il tuo punto di vista.



Certo.
Non credo sia giusto pagare per un qualcosa che di intangibile e che di fatto non sarà mai di tua proprietà. La differenza di Stadia dagli altri servizi di streaming e che i giochi rimangono su cloud, nulla da scaricare. Fantastico uno direbbe. Il problema è che se loro un giorno, per qualsiasi motivo, dovessero/volessero rimuovere quel contenuto, tu rimarresti con un pugno di mosche in mano. 
Molti fanno la similitudine con Netflix ecc. Secondo me non è la stessa cosa, ciò che cambia è il contenuto. Un film, una serie tv, si fruiscono mediamente 1/2 volte, un videogioco è altra storia. Un appassionato potrebbe rimanerci su per anni.
A questo si lega il discorso costi. Ad ora vedo che neanche da questo lato vi sia differenza e convenienza. Senza contare che mancherà il reselling. 
Quindi perché non rimanere con la mia bella libreria di videogiochi in vista e la soddisfazione di poterli guardare, toccare, prestare, rigiocarli tra 20 anni?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Certo.
> Non credo sia giusto pagare per un qualcosa che di intangibile e che di fatto non sarà mai di tua proprietà. La differenza di Stadia dagli altri servizi di streaming e che i giochi rimangono su cloud, nulla da scaricare. Fantastico uno direbbe. Il problema è che se loro un giorno, per qualsiasi motivo, dovessero/volessero rimuovere quel contenuto, tu rimarresti con un pugno di mosche in mano.
> Molti fanno la similitudine con Netflix ecc. Secondo me non è la stessa cosa, ciò che cambia è il contenuto. Un film, una serie tv, si fruiscono mediamente 1/2 volte, un videogioco è altra storia. Un appassionato potrebbe rimanerci su per anni.
> A questo si lega il discorso costi. Ad ora vedo che neanche da questo lato vi sia differenza e convenienza. Senza contare che mancherà il reselling.
> Quindi perché non rimanere con la mia bella libreria di videogiochi in vista e la soddisfazione di poterli guardare, toccare, prestare, rigiocarli tra 20 anni?



Meno male, pensavo di essere una mosca bianca a pensarla così. Oltre a videogiocatore sono collezionista.
Conservo ancora le mie vecchie cartucce del Sega Mega Drive e ho una collezione di centinaia di giochi fisici da 16 BIT a PS4.
Rimettere su i vecchi giochi è qualcosa che mi riempie ogni volta il cuore di nostalgia e godimento.
Scarico pochissimi giochi in digitale, al massimo qualche indie, e i miei giochi sono tutti Single Player.
La console ce l'ho attaccata in rete solo per scaricare le patch.

Il futuro videoludico non è certo per me o altri, ci estingueremo. E' anche giusto così.
Ma sono fiero di quello che questa passione mi ha dato.


----------



## Butcher (26 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Meno male, pensavo di essere una mosca bianca a pensarla così. Oltre a videogiocatore sono collezionista.
> Conservo ancora le mie vecchie cartucce del Sega Mega Drive e ho una collezione di centinaia di giochi fisici da 16 BIT a PS4.
> Rimettere su i vecchi giochi è qualcosa che mi riempie ogni volta il cuore di nostalgia e godimento.
> Scarico pochissimi giochi in digitale, al massimo qualche indie, e i miei giochi sono tutti Single Player.
> ...



Esatto. Quando riprendo in mano giochi della mia infanzia e adolescenza sono travolto da emozioni e ricordi. Una sensazione bellissima.


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Esatto. Quando riprendo in mano giochi della mia infanzia e adolescenza sono travolto da emozioni e ricordi. Una sensazione bellissima.



Mi spiace che la pensi così, Ma il tuo è un pensiero troppo antiquato! Avere una console fissa ed ingombrante che non può aggiornarsi la reputo una fesseria! Sì per carità sarà anche bello tenersi il giochino nella propria libreria Ma devi anche capire il resto. Ti parla uno che ha posseduto tutte le console dall'Atari 2006 in poi.

Comunque al di là di tutto credo che sia impareggiabile il fatto di poter giocare con il proprio account in qualsiasi posto e su qualsiasi sistema che lo permette, invece che giocare solamente dov'è situata la mia console!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Certo.
> Non credo sia giusto pagare per un qualcosa che di intangibile e che di fatto non sarà mai di tua proprietà. La differenza di Stadia dagli altri servizi di streaming e che i giochi rimangono su cloud, nulla da scaricare. Fantastico uno direbbe. Il problema è che se loro un giorno, per qualsiasi motivo, dovessero/volessero rimuovere quel contenuto, tu rimarresti con un pugno di mosche in mano.
> Molti fanno la similitudine con Netflix ecc. Secondo me non è la stessa cosa, ciò che cambia è il contenuto. Un film, una serie tv, si fruiscono mediamente 1/2 volte, un videogioco è altra storia. Un appassionato potrebbe rimanerci su per anni.
> A questo si lega il discorso costi. Ad ora vedo che neanche da questo lato vi sia differenza e convenienza. Senza contare che mancherà il reselling.
> Quindi perché non rimanere con la mia bella libreria di videogiochi in vista e la soddisfazione di poterli guardare, toccare, prestare, rigiocarli tra 20 anni?



Menomale c'è ancora qualcuno sano di mente.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Meno male, pensavo di essere una mosca bianca a pensarla così*. Oltre a videogiocatore sono collezionista.
> Conservo ancora le mie vecchie cartucce del Sega Mega Drive e ho una collezione di centinaia di giochi fisici da 16 BIT a PS4.
> Rimettere su i vecchi giochi è qualcosa che mi riempie ogni volta il cuore di nostalgia e godimento.
> Scarico pochissimi giochi in digitale, al massimo qualche indie, e i miei giochi sono tutti Single Player.
> ...


Anch'io sono per la roba fisica. In ogni caso, Stadia è una truffa legalizzata. È di Google, ma sembra uscita dal Gamestop.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mi spiace che la pensi così, Ma il tuo è un pensiero troppo antiquato! Avere una console fissa ed ingombrante che non può aggiornarsi la reputo una fesseria! Sì per carità sarà anche bello tenersi il giochino nella propria libreria Ma devi anche capire il resto. Ti parla uno che ha posseduto tutte le console dall'Atari 2006 in poi.
> 
> Comunque al di là di tutto credo che sia impareggiabile il fatto di poter giocare con il proprio account in qualsiasi posto e su qualsiasi sistema che lo permette, invece che giocare solamente dov'è situata la mia console!



Il collezionismo non è una fesseria.
Uno può aver la passione di collezionare francobolli anche quando non servono più a nulla, senza che sia considerata un'attività inutile.

E' ovvio che il futuro vada in un'altra direzione e che, giustamente, non può essere fermato.
Ma può essere ritenuto ugualmente stupido e inutile, da qualcun altro, avere la possibilità di giocare in decine di posti diversi.
Io gioco solo a casa mia e la sera nel poco tempo libero che ho da dedicare ai videogiochi. Non me ne fregherebbe nulla per i miei ritmi di vita giocare quando sono fuori o da un'altra parte.

Semplicemente sono filosofie diverse, condivisibili o meno in base alle proprie esigenze. Non sempre l'evoluzione e il progresso accontentano tutti.


----------



## sipno (26 Novembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il collezionismo non è una fesseria.
> Uno può aver la passione di collezionare francobolli anche quando non servono più a nulla, senza che sia considerata un'attività inutile.
> 
> E' ovvio che il futuro vada in un'altra direzione e che, giustamente, non può essere fermato.
> ...



Si sta parlando di console per giocare/sistema per giocare.

Il collezionismo andrà avanti con altro.

Penso che i collezionisti di giochi oggi siano una briciola rispetto a tutto l'intero mondo dei videogiocatori.

Ormai i titoli li si comprano e poi li si rivendono appena finiti, segno che non interessano più.
Tutti i giocatori PC che conosco non comprano più il gioco fisso.

Tu puoi giocare solo a casa tua e guarda, io pure, ma se posso scegliere come e dove giocare sarà sempre meglio.

Ti faccio un esempio stupido.

Ho la Switch... la gioco solo ed esclusivamente in portatile, eppure reputo una bojata colossale aver fatto Switch lite e mai la comprerei seppur gioco quasi esclusivamente in portatile.

Se posso scegliere, sceglierò sempre quel sistema che ha meno vincoli possibili.

L'unico vincolo di Stadia sarà la linea internet... Che a breve non sarà più un problema neppure per i sistemi mobili.


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Novembre 2019)

Era un floppazzo già annunciato, non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Giangy (2 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Si sta parlando di console per giocare/sistema per giocare.
> 
> Il collezionismo andrà avanti con altro.
> 
> ...



La Switch lite, ero interessato qualche mese fa, ma poi ho comprato altre cose, non di videogames. Ora sto pensando di regalarmi per natale proprio una console portatile, come la Switch lite, mi interessa quella lite, perché quando uno fa un viaggio, o è sdraiato la sera, su un divano, la trovo molto comoda. Sembra una console dalla buona grafica, forse anche meglio delle vecchie PS Vita, e 3DS, che ho avuto in passato, da quello che ho visto in alcuni video. Comunque sono ancora indeciso se prenderla o no, vorrei una cosa portatile, non troppo ingombrante, un po’ come erano le vecchie PSP e PS Vita, come grandezza.


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2020)

Incuriosito l'ho provato. Pessimo, bocciatissimo.
La pecca principale è che ci sono veramente 3 titoli in croce, Google avrebbe dovuto dimostrare di crederci presentandosi in grande stile con un catalogo da far sbavare, invece c'è davvero poca roba. Lo store è fatto malissimo, si fa fatica pure a cercare i giochi.
Dover usare il loro controller è un grosso limite, alla fine al posto che comprarti una consolle devi comunque comprare dell'hardware. Ah, senza dimenticare che per giocare sulla tele come una normale consolle devi anche avere una Chromecast Ultra (Io ho la Chromecast normale e mi girano abbastanza le balle).
Concettualmente l'idea sarebbe anche allettante ma così com'è ora è una schifezza.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Ho letto solo adesso che, da aprile, l'iscrizione a Stadia è gratuita, infatti io non ho pagato nulla. L'abbonamento serve solo per pagare meno i giochi, mentre alcuni sono gratis. Sicuramente, adesso, diventa più interessante rispetto agli inizi dove dovevi pagare per forza sia l'abbonamento che i giochi. La promozione di Cyberpunk 2077 dovrebbe aiutare molto e farla rivalutare e molte testate stanno riconoscendo l'astuta mossa di Google.

In ogni caso, l'abbonamento a Pro è una truffa. Se paghi l'abbonamento, non dovresti comprare nessun gioco come succede su Playstation Now.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Incuriosito l'ho provato. Pessimo, bocciatissimo.
> La pecca principale è che ci sono veramente 3 titoli in croce, Google avrebbe dovuto dimostrare di crederci presentandosi in grande stile con un catalogo da far sbavare, invece c'è davvero poca roba. Lo store è fatto malissimo, si fa fatica pure a cercare i giochi.
> Dover usare il loro controller è un grosso limite, alla fine al posto che comprarti una consolle devi comunque comprare dell'hardware. Ah, senza dimenticare che per giocare sulla tele come una normale consolle devi anche avere una Chromecast Ultra (Io ho la Chromecast normale e mi girano abbastanza le balle).
> Concettualmente l'idea sarebbe anche allettante ma così com'è ora è una schifezza.


Chi lo ha comprato mesi fa, ovvio che non rimane soddisfatto, io stesso l'ho bocciato di brutto qui un anno fa. A differenza di chi ha usufruito della promozione di Cyberpunk 2077 avendo controller e Chromecast ultra gratis ed io non ho perso l'occasione perchè era effettivamente un'occasione ghiotta. Si può fare molto di più e di certo non servirà a cancellare un grosso flop, ma almeno vedo che stavolta google ci sta mettendo un pò di buona fede. Speriamo continuino così ed abbiano imparato la lezione.


----------



## nik10jb (17 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho letto solo adesso che, da aprile, l'iscrizione a Stadia è gratuita, infatti io non ho pagato nulla. L'abbonamento serve solo per pagare meno i giochi, mentre alcuni sono gratis. Sicuramente, adesso, diventa più interessante rispetto agli inizi dove dovevi pagare per forza sia l'abbonamento che i giochi. La promozione di Cyberpunk 2077 dovrebbe aiutare molto e farla rivalutare e molte testate stanno riconoscendo l'astuta mossa di Google.
> 
> In ogni caso, l'abbonamento a Pro è una truffa. Se paghi l'abbonamento, non dovresti comprare nessun gioco come succede su Playstation Now.



L'abbonamento a Stadia pro permette di avere mi sembra 2 giochi gratis al mese (mi sembra che siano 2 al mese), ulteriori sconti sull'acquisto di giochi e soprattutto di giocare anche a risoluzione 4K (con stadia gratis la massima risoluzione a cui si può giocare è full HD). Se acquisto un gioco su stadia comunque posso giocarci sempre, sia se ho l'abbonamento pro che no. Però una nota sui giochi "gratis", è vero che grazie a stadia pro si possono aggiungere al proprio catalogo, soltanto poi se un mese non rinnovo l'abbonamento non posso giocarci , ma quando si riattiva l'abbonamento sono di nuovo giocabili.
E rispetto al servizio Nvidia GeForce Now, se io acquisto un gioco su stadia potrò sempre giocarci (ovviamente fino a quando ci sarà stadia), invece su Nvidia Geforce now (che ha i suoi pro e contro in confronto a stadia, sotto certi aspetti è meglio sotto altri peggio) i giochi a catalogo sono variabili. Quindi magari ad un certo punto tolgono dal catalogo un gioco che voglio e non posso usare geforce now per giocarci, invce con stadia una volta acquistato un gioco sarà sempre giocabile.


----------



## andre85 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ci pensavo già da un paio d'anni, con il migliorare delle connessioni, con il diffondersi di dispositivi portatili a discapito dei "vecchi" desktop pc e contando che una console è già vecchia, in termini di specifiche, nel momento stesso in cui esce, un servizio netflix-like per il gaming è sicuramente il futuro
> 
> E solamente un'"azienda" (per non dire impero) come Google potrebbe realizzare in modo adeguato (visto che ci sono già altri servizi ma sono molto relativi a dove si vive) una cosa simile su scala mondiale, contando la potenza di calcolo e l'espansione in tutto il mondo



Guarda il 5g in genere permettera un reale utilizzo di HaaS, se si pensa che lo standard 5g dovrebbe garantire un picco di 20GB/s e una normare DDR3 ha un picco di 12 GB/s, una DDR4 arriva a 30, si potranno avere dispositivi con un Hardware minimale, usando i server per tutto le operazioni di calcolo.
Il 5G e' a tutti gli effetti una rivoluzione industriale. Permettera una concezione completamente nuova. Non avendo piu il grosso problema della compatibilita tra sistemi, e' dalla nascita dell informatica che usiamo l'architettura di von Neumann per questo motivo.
Dando la possibilita di utilizzare altri modelli, vedi a reti neurali, essendo necessario cambiare un solo dispositivo ( o comunque un numero limitato), anziche cambiare milioni di device.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Aggiornamento sulla mia esperienza con Cyberpunk 2077 su Stadia. Per chi ha riscontrato lag frequenti su Chrome, come me, consiglio di giocare sul browser Chrome Canary, che è una nightly build per gli sviluppatori. Va molto meglio. Non dimenticate, inoltre, di aprire le porte 44700 - 44899 (TCP/UDP) sul vostro modem. Per ora, mi sto trovando bene ed ho le impostazioni massime con modalità grafica (più dettagli a discapito del framerate).


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Dicembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla mia esperienza con Cyberpunk 2077 su Stadia. Per chi ha riscontrato lag frequenti su Chrome, come me, consiglio di giocare sul browser Chrome Canary, che è una nightly build per gli sviluppatori. Va molto meglio. Non dimenticate, inoltre, di aprire le porte 44700 - 44899 (TCP/UDP) sul vostro modem. Per ora, mi sto trovando bene ed ho le impostazioni massime con modalità grafica (più dettagli a discapito del framerate).



Fabri in generale come ti trovi ?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fabri in generale come ti trovi ?


Bene dai. Oggi ho risolto un pò di cose, tra estensore wifi, Google Chrome (ho notato che su Canary la definizione è bassa, quindi sono tornato ad usare Chrome in modalità incognito, così non ci sono interferenze) ed il lag si è ridotto all'osso. Comunque, se si vuole giocare a 4k si deve avere Stadia Pro e quindi pagare l'abbonamento. Gratis si va fino a 1080p.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

Ufficialmente chiuso stadia 

Pagliacci quelli di google


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2022)

Ringraziassero Dio che hanno il monopolio sul web altrimenti sarebbero falliti da anni. 

Collezionano fallimenti su fallimenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringraziassero Dio che hanno il monopolio sul web altrimenti sarebbero falliti da anni.
> 
> Collezionano fallimenti su fallimenti.



Ultimamente google sta perdendo utenza a favore di quell'altra piaga di tik tok.

La gente sta iniziando a usare tik tok come motore di ricerca, già questo fa capire il livello che c'è in giro. Comunque si stanno cacando sotto per questo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Ho speso 50 euro per Cyberpunk con Stadia gratis. Sembrava che Stadia potesse rilanciarsi con quella offerta, ma fu un fuoco di paglia anche perchè il gioco non era poi tutto sto capolavoro annunciato. L'ho provato qualche giorno, mi laggava con il wifi mentre con il cavo no, ma poi mi sono scocciato ed è rimasto a riposare

Quando queste case vogliono fare anche altro, finiscono per floppare. E' successo alla Valve, le cui console hanno fatto fiasco e lavora nel campo dei videogiochi da anni, figuriamoci per google.

Comunque, ero interessato allo Steam Deck, console potenzialmente fortissima che sta avendo anche buone vendite, però ho sentito che a molti gli si brickava, tipo bruciava la scheda madre o cose così. Perciò, aspetto prima di spendere soldi. Qualcuno ce l'ha? Ora stanno rilasciando la versione slim, che sembra molto più comoda.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Ah, leggo che saranno rimborsati tutti. Quindi pure io, spero  . 

Quindi ho avuto l'occasione di avere il chromecast gratuito  .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho speso 50 euro per Cyberpunk con Stadia gratis. Sembrava che Stadia potesse rilanciarsi con quella offerta, ma fu un fuoco di paglia anche perchè il gioco non era poi tutto sto capolavoro annunciato. L'ho provato qualche giorno, mi laggava con il wifi mentre con il cavo no, ma poi mi sono scocciato ed è rimasto a riposare
> 
> Quando queste case vogliono fare anche altro, finiscono per floppare. E' successo alla Valve, le cui console hanno fatto fiasco e lavora nel campo dei videogiochi da anni, figuriamoci per google.
> 
> Comunque, ero interessato allo Steam Deck, console potenzialmente fortissima che sta avendo anche buone vendite, però ho sentito che a molti gli si brickava, tipo bruciava la scheda madre o cose così. Perciò, aspetto prima di spendere soldi. Qualcuno ce l'ha? Ora stanno rilasciando la versione slim, che sembra molto più comoda.



Ho letto che rimborsano tutti i soldi spesi negli anni, fatti dare indietro i soldi. Non lasciare un centesimo a ste melme woke.


La steam deck sembra davvero figa, solo che costa troppo.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che rimborsano tutti i soldi spesi negli anni, fatti dare indietro i soldi. Non lasciare un centesimo a ste melme woke.
> 
> 
> La steam deck sembra davvero figa, solo che costa troppo.


Si, pare che il rimborso sarà automatico. Aspetto metà gennaio che è il periodo che chiuderanno e partiranno con i rimborsi e mi informo. In tal caso, come ho detto nel post di prima non me ne pento se saranno di parola. Mi ritrovo rimborsato (rimborsano anche i contenuti digitali) e con un chromecast avuto gratuitamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, pare che il rimborso sarà automatico. Aspetto metà gennaio che è il periodo che chiuderanno e partiranno con i rimborsi e mi informo. In tal caso, come ho detto nel post di prima non me ne pento se saranno di parola. Mi ritrovo rimborsato (rimborsano anche i contenuti digitali) e con un chromecast avuto gratuitamente.



Ma si possono ancora comprare giochi? Comprati tutto e poi fatti rimborsare a gennaio


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che rimborsano tutti i soldi spesi negli anni, fatti dare indietro i soldi. Non lasciare un centesimo a ste melme woke.
> 
> 
> *La steam deck sembra davvero figa, solo che costa troppo.*


Vedremo come sarà questa versione slim, sto comunque facendo bene ad aspettare, sapevo che avrebbero migliorato le cose. Una bomba a mano. Già il fatto di giocare HL2 o Portal su una console portatile è roba che, personalmente, mi fa venire  . 

Scusate la modestia  . Poi vabbè, io amo Valve alla follia e Gabe Newell è un genio dell'avanguardia in ambito videoludico.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma si possono ancora comprare giochi? Comprati tutto e poi fatti rimborsare a gennaio


A gennaio chiudono tutto. Avessi il tempo di finirli i giochi, certo che li comprerei.


----------



## numero 3 (30 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non stai considerando realtà asiatiche importantissime quali Huawei, Tencent, Alibaba ecc...
> Detto questo, è un ragionamento corretto, succederà quello che sotto traccia è successo nel mondo alimentare con Nestlé ed Unilever.




Si chiama indice di penetrazione ( senza ironia) praticamente queste aziende sono presenti nell'80% nelle case di tutto il mondo. Sono colossi ai quali non si può impedire di cannibalizzare il mercato


----------

